
ISS crew take to escape capsules in space junk alert - J3L2404
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17497766
======
Sephr
Planetes (hard sci-fi manga and anime) is becoming closer to reality every
day. We need to address space debris now before we end up like that.

~~~
AgentConundrum
In case anyone else was unfamiliar with this, I looked it up[1]:

> _Planetes [...] is a Japanese hard science fiction manga by Makoto Yukimura.
> [...] The story revolves around a team of space debris collectors based in
> the debris ship Toy Box in the year 2075._

[1] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planetes>

------
tommi
Wikipedia has very good article on space debris
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_debris>

------
jedberg
The second part of the article was much more interesting, especially the graph
at the end.

------
xbryanx
:TODO: @CN - Stop firing missiles at satellites in space.

